# Gun book for beginners



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

This book, "The Gun Guide for People Who Know Nothing About Firearms" by Steven Gregersen, is a great book for people just starting to learn about guns. Even thought I've been around guns all my life, I was fascinated to learn exactly how guns work, the reason for the features they have, and why I might want to choose one type of action over another.

It's written in plain, real-people English; intelligently but clearly, which makes it easy to understand what the author is describing. By the end of the book you're easily able to make the decision about which type or types of firearms you want to buy, and which type of action you want it to have, and whether you'd prefer open sights or a scope.

Both defense and hunting are considered in this book, but it's not a how-to on either subject. This book is strictly about the firearms, what they do, and how they work. It's available at Amazon:

http://amzn.to/TO9blj


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

The pictures are excellent. They're captioned, and the labels for the parts of the firearms are easy to read.

It's available for kindle*, and will be available in print by the end of the week. 

*Kindle books can be downloaded to your computer. You don't need a kindle. On the Amazon homepage, hover over "Kindle" and select "Cloud Reader" from the drop-down menu. Follow the directions to set up this free app. for downloading kindle books to your PC.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

PERFECT TIMING! I've been in the market for a book like this, and DH and I already know that we like how that particular author writes.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

There are many excellent books out there on guns. My personal read me first book is "In the Gravest Extreme" by Massad Ayoob. This book talks about the responsibilities and realities of gun ownership and self defense. If you own a gun or are thinking of getting one read this book.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

State DNR or Fish & Wildlife departments have Firearm safety classes and hunter education classes for no or little cost. They are excellent for beginners. The NRA has basic classes in hundreds of cities around the nation for little cost. All of these provide some hands-on and allow you to ask questions. Some include supervised shooting where they provide the guns and ammo. Whether you plan to hunt or not does not matter a bit.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

The book in the original post isn't a "how to shoot guns" or "what kind of gun you need", although I agree, anything by Massad Ayoob is going to be a great book.

This book, though, is an explanation of guns. It doesn't tell things like "this *whatever* gun will blow the eyeballs out of a zombie from 3,000 yards" or anything like that.

It tells what to look for when you buy a gun, among other things. It explains about trigger pull. It explains how sights work and how scopes work. It explains how the guns themselves work. What makes the cartridge do what it does to send the bullet down the barrel. 

It's not about gun handling or gun safety or how to shoot, or what kind of gun to buy for hunting or what kind for self defense, or for whatever SHTF that happens.

There's a free "sneak peek" look inside the book when you go to the Amazon link. After you click on the link, click on the picture of the book when the amazon page comes up. You'll see the first 10 pages or so, I don't know how many. The table of contents is included in those pages, so you'll get a much better idea of what the book includes.

And the writing style is excellent. Good reading. Even people who have owned or shot guns for years might find it interesting.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I checked out the sneak peak and it appears to be well written and informational, a good starter book as the title implies. It's really hard to find some good basic info when there are 13 gun "experts" on every website, street corner and book shelf. Most of whom are a legend _in their own mind_. I will definitely be steering people new to firearms toward that book. Then after reading it, getting some training and gaining some actual experience they can check out what Massad has to say.


----------



## ComputerGuy (Dec 10, 2010)

Why does the last name Gregersen sound familiar.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

He wrote a book about homesteading or prepping too that was discussed a few weeks or months back.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

ComputerGuy said:


> Why does the last name Gregersen sound familiar.


He has written lots of prepping and homesteading articles that were published in MotherEarthNews and similar publications. Since those magazines have slowed down, he has gone on to write all kinds of technical how-to's for the preppers ...

He seems like a great guy - one that I would share a beer with some day ...


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

He's written for Backwoods Home Magazine, Backwoodsman, Back Home, Primitive Archer, Traditional Archer, Fur Fish & Game, and probably a few others. Plus the now-defunt magazines: American Survival Guide, Modern Survival, and Wilderness Way.

His book, "Creating the Low-Budget Homestead" was published by Paladin Press in September 2012. This gun book is his second book.


----------

